# PELAGIC PIRATE 7-19 stormy day billfish bonanza



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well for the second time this season I was snookered into heading down to fish despite possible weather issues looming. All week they are calling 1 ft , then comes Thursday and its 2-4 with a 50% chance of rain. So the plan was , make bait early Friday and head south and troll toward Petronius and bump to a few other rigs.

We made bait over a 1 hour period and started offshore around 7:30 am. Once we hit 100 ft I put in two high speed set ups. First bite comes at 230 ft as we come of the the ledge. The first fish is smoking our fifty and we knew it was a nice wahoo, and after a few long runs the fish came up where I had to leader and gaff a solid high 50's class wahoo for my buddy as our other crew member was sea sick big time.

Off to a good start we box the area with a 3 rod spread and come up with a another knock down this time a small white or sail that ate the short flat line but came off instantly. So we troll on toward some deep drop spots and make It the with no other bites. 


We wanted to drop but all the sudden the storms flared up and forced us to evade quickly, so I put out the 3 rods spread and troll around the storm and Bam , we are on a nice little blue marlin that put on a great show right off the bat and then charged the boat coming off palm beach style on the leader. Lures back in and 10 minutes later we get bit on the starboard short flat line , then it comes off and hits the port flat and we are on the biggest dolphin of the season. The fish fought hard and long and once again I had to leader and gaff the fish just before it tried to shake off at the boat. I didn't weight the bull but it was easy 35-40 pounds and 5 ft long.

So now the storms had moved off my deep drop spot but started wrecking us on our trolling area ,so we troll over to deep drop and get another white in the spread doing its best to wreck our spread but some how didn't get hooked despite several runs at every lure we had out. We finally get to the drop spot and tried hard for a good deep drop bite around this area but the wind and current made for tough drifting and even tougher fishing , but we still managed 5 nice snowy grouper and a big tile for our efforts along with some mega size white snappers.

We finally get back to trolling for the last couple hours of day light before we would go home and spare our poor sea sick buddy who had been sick since 8 am, by ending our trip instead of swordfishing all night at sea. I retraced our hot area and had no additional knock downs so I pointed her north for the 60 mile run home. When we hit 550 ft we get hammered again and this time it's a large model white marlin that took a bait off the starboard rigger and went ballistic across the whole spread before settling down . We worked the fish up rather quickly and when it surfaced off our stern it came back to life and hopped off at leader. 

After that we trolled into 100 ft with no other bites and hung it up at dark for a long ride back in rough seas to OB capping off one of best bill fishing days I've ever had and my biggest dolphin in years in my own boat. 


I must say I was so glad to be back at the dock as spending the night out in that would have been miserable :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Pics to follow ...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You my friend, have done something to earn some great karma lately cause you are on a roll!

Except that last trip before this one. Too similar to my last trip


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome report! That's a hell of a day for sure!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You my friend, have done something to earn some great karma lately cause you are on a roll!
> 
> Except that last trip before this one. Too similar to my last trip


Thanks Chris

Yea my fourth of july trip was so bad I thought it may have been a dream ( 1 shark and one Bonita for 40 hrs on the water with my whole crew sea sick), but unfortunately it was all too real :

It rained that whole week too, and the only fish we really caught was bass and bream in romar lakes:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like an action packed day for sure. congrats on the big bull!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Another great trip. Congrats!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good trip, even with the weather! I can't wait to see the pics! The bite out near the steps really seems to be on fire now!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man what an awesome report. Nice work for sure!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Pics please, can't wait to see some live action!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds like we should have went that way... We ran southwest to the floaters for a slow slow bite


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

More pics:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> More pics:thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup: and the rest


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> Sounds like we should have went that way... We ran southwest to the floaters for a slow slow bite


 
Well we only had bites all day troling : Just made the best of them and all 6 were the right kind

My Last trip i had 2 bites : both the wrong kind 

What you guys see or catch ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report! Way to go!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great trip! hopefully the fish are still biting for the limited tournament this weekend!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, what a great trip.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing says sleep deprivation like someone sleeping on a fishing boat.
Great report and pics.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Nothing says sleep deprivation like someone sleeping on a fishing boat.
> Great report and pics.


SEA SICK NOT SLEEP


Take note of the bucket clutched in hand , passed out in the fetal position: he sat like this for the entire trip

I felt so sorry for him as i have never seen so much chum come from one person: Primary reason for the day only trip, but we made him wait till dark:thumbsup:


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice fish and we were out there last Wednesday dodging the rain drops! Good bites and nice fish!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Well we only had bites all day troling : Just made the best of them and all 6 were the right kind
> 
> My Last trip i had 2 bites : both the wrong kind
> 
> What you guys see or catch ?


I'm planning on putting a report up tonight but we had 3 bites trolling... One broke off and we caught two cow dolphin (16 & 17 #'s) and some blackfin at the floaters


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> SEA SICK NOT SLEEP
> 
> 
> Take note of the bucket clutched in hand , passed out in the fetal position: he sat like this for the entire trip
> ...


 
I should have seen the bucket. lol. I feel his pain been there done that. Always sucks to get sick on another persons boat where you are not the capt and cannot shut it down immediately. I fish inshore mainly, so I just drop the sick people off on the beach somewhere and they usually get better within a hour or so.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> I should have seen the bucket. lol. I feel his pain been there done that. Always sucks to get sick on another persons boat where you are not the capt and cannot shut it down immediately. I fish inshore mainly, so I just drop the sick people off on the beach somewhere and they usually get better within a hour or so.



I got sick one time years ago on a long range trip to Mexico on day 4 of 8 at sea: I remember laying in my bunk sick as a dog wishing I hadn't paid to do this to myself. The cure is to fish your ass off , always help when they are biting:thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I got sick one time years ago on a long range trip to Mexico on day 4 of 8 at sea: I remember laying in my bunk sick as a dog wishing I hadn't paid to do this to myself. The cure is to fish your ass off , always help when they are biting:thumbsup:


 
LOL when I was sick on charter boat it was about 15yrs ago, the fish were on fire, everbody was catching blackfins, I talked myself into getting one, I had never caught one. I was so dehydrated from puking for hours, had no energy but, I did manage to get one, puked right next to him as he was being gaffed, and that was it, back to sleep lol. I did get a lot of credit though for the tunas being there, chum is chum.

Funny thing to was there was a boat load of noobs and the deck hands were taking bets on who would get sick first, I informed them they were wrong, I had already blew chunks in secret...to avoid embarrassment, they said dammit man.


----------

